# 2015 Les Paul Classic $1,500



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*2015 Les Paul Classic*
$1,500

2015 Les Paul Classic $1,500


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

The robot....


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw that and didn’t even click on it because it’s a 2015. Call me a guitar snob if you want, but it is what it is.
I’m sure someone will enjoy it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The headstock scrawl is hard to get over. I've seen a few 2015's that were SUPER CHEAP, and I can't bring myself to buy one. And whoever thought a hologram of Les on the back of the neck was a good idea.....


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember cringing at the 2015 NGD posts? I do. 
Then the great 2016 sell-off happened.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I would buy this in a minute if was a lot closer ,, Considering there trying to sell studios for that price , And it's still a Les Paul Classic ..

Oh if you have one for sale at that price give me shout . I will gladly take it off you your hands ..  🎸


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Imma save my $$ for a 2000 with green traps. 
People actually pried those out and replaced them with white ones. smh.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Whenever I see one, I am reminded of this

https://www.pri.org/stories/2012-08-25/amateur-restoration-botches-jesus-painting-spain


----------

